

Google Wave Choice of XMPP Not the Death of HTTP - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/06/02/facepalm-google-wave-choice-of-xmpp-not-the-death-of.aspx

======
pohl
It's tragic that this article even needed to be written, but at least the
people the author is responding to are aware that wave is a protocol, huh?
Baby steps...

~~~
DLWormwood
No kidding... the Internet was original conceived of being made up of purpose
specific protocols. FTP for file transfer, NNTP for chat boards, IRC for real-
time chat and so on. It was only with the hacked (over)use of NAT and wide
spread deployment of lazily configured (read: over-paranoid) firewalls that
this original vision was sidetracked through the HTTP pinhole (and is also
hamstringing deployment of IPv6 to boot!)

